
Ubuntu lockscreen bypass by removing hdd, devs say fix unlikely - codedokode
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1777415
======
codedokode
Article with detailed description, machine translated from Russian:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fhabr.com%2Fcompany%2Facribia%2Fblog%2F416425%2F&edit-
text=&act=url)

It says the OS had user's home directory encrypted, but not the whole
filesystem.

For those who prefer video, here is what you can do if you forgot your or
someone's password:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGu5AFCQ1Uw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGu5AFCQ1Uw)

Also, I think this bug also deserves a name, but nothing comes to mind.
"hddunlock" maybe?

~~~
mindcrime
_Also, I think this bug also deserves a name, but nothing comes to mind.
"hddunlock" maybe?_

hddbleed?

------
slededit
With this it attack it should be possible to extract the keys and access the
encrypted home partition. Disk encryption and TPS chips are supposed to
mitigate physical attacks. Its worrying if Ubuntu doesn't care about that
vector.

